# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Φορτιστης FERVE F-925

## genaris

Καλημερα. εχω εναν φορτιστη ferve f-925 και εχει ενα display (αμπερομετρο - βολτολετρο) το οποιο εχει αρχισει σιγα σιγα να χανει καποιες γραμμες (ειναι 7segment) με αποτελεσμα να μην εχω ευκρινη ενδειξη του τι γραφει. Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχουν ανταλλακτικα για αυτους τους φοριτστες ή αν υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορω να κανω..?

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να αλλάξεις τα displays.

----------


## Hulk

Οπως ειπε ο Φιλιππος το πιο πιθανο ειναι να φταινε τα displays αλλα και στην χειροτερη αν φταιει καποιο ολοκληρωμενο
λογικα θα το βρεις, εχεις δει μηπως πιο εχει; αν εχει το ICL7107 τοτε ειναι ευκολο και το βρισκεις παντου.

----------


## FILMAN

Σάββα έχει τριψήφιο καντράν, οπότε μάλλον δεν έχει ICL7107. Πάντως αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι συνηθισμένο στα LED displays. Το βλέπω δύσκολο να φταίει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Hulk

Μπορει να ειναι και ετσι, αν και καποιες φορες καποια display δουλευουν με τρια ψηφια αλλα εχουν και ενα ψηφιο για προσημο, οποτε ειναι
σαν να εχουν τεσσερα ψηφια. Αλλα καλυτερα θα μας πει ο Στεφανος τι εχει και ας αρχισει απο τα display που ειναι και πιο ευκολα, αρκει να 
τα εχουν σε βασεις και να βγαινουν ευκολα.

----------


## genaris

ναι εχει κ προσημο.. 4 δλδ.. δεν το εχω ανοιξει αλλα θα το κανω αυτες τις μερες.. μπορει να μπει δλδ display ''εμποριου''...??

----------


## Hulk

Τα display που βλεπεις τα πουλανε ξεχωριστα, ενα ενα ψηφιο και ειναι πολυ φθηνα. Τωρα αν παμε σε ολοκληρωμενο και εχει αυτο
που ανεφερα πιο πανω ICL7107 που ειναι κλασικο και το βρισκεις παντου εχει περιπου 4 ευρω.
Παρε γι'αρχη τα display και βλεπουμε στην πορεια αν χρειαστει κατι αλλο, οταν τα ζητησεις κοιταξε μονο να παρεις στο χρωμα που θες,
μην εχει κοκκινα και εσυ παρεις πρασινα και το κανεις ουρανιο τοξο! :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

Πέρα από το χρώμα πρόσεξε να είναι του ιδίου τύπου δηλ. κοινής καθόδου ή ανόδου

----------


## Hulk

Σωστα! αυτο το ειχα ξεχασει και ειναι πολυ βασικο!!!

----------


## genaris

OK... μολις εχω αποτελεσματα θα σας πω

----------


## FILMAN

Τελικά όντως έχει 4 ψηφία και όχι 3 όπως είπα λανθασμένα...

----------

